# New york



## FLA-REDSOX (Oct 25, 2013)

Why is new York under the new england section????


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

Excellent question! They should be with Jersey. But then again, given the state of public education these days I wonder how many people even know the difference. And why isn't CT, NH and ME listed here under New England, after all they are coastal states. Oh well...something to ponder while waiting for spring.


----------



## FLA-REDSOX (Oct 25, 2013)

Yea. A lot of people here in Florida do not know the difference in North east and new England


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

A Yank is a Yank;-)


----------



## garrysingh817 (Apr 3, 2014)

heyyyyyyyyyyyy..............


----------



## Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Bronx baby


----------

